# What is my cat?



## mitso874 (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! Lately I've been wondering what breed my cat is. I rescued him years ago and never knew what he was and thought maybe some of you smart cat people might have some ideas?

He's somewhat large, maybe around 18 lbs. But he doesn't feel fat when you feel through all his fur (or when he's wet). He's very mellow and REALLY friendly and cuddly. I added photos of him with my 70 lb black lab if that helps you get an idea of his size.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Unless he's got official papers to prove it, most folks would say he's a DLH (domestic long hair) with a gorgeous coat and loving personality! A kitty's look can draw you in, but it will only be temporary if he's got a difficult personality. In your case, you're quite blessed with an absolute _gorgeous_ looking fellow with an awesome cuddly, sweet character who also loves doggies! How can you go wrong with that? Purebreds are cool too, but there can be some caveats like certain health problems they are more prone to.

Another plus is that you feel great knowing you saved his life!:thumb


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Your cat is a very handsome DSH.


----------



## mitso874 (May 27, 2014)

Yes, I am very glad I have such a sweetheart! But to be totally honest, he doesn't ALWAYS get along with dogs. When my boyfriend's Shepard puppy comes to visit, KitKat doesn't put up with his craziness! I've seen him chase the pup out of the house several times! Usually after the puppy pokes the cat a billion times trying to get him to play. You can see in the 4th picture of my cat getting peeved at the pup. Hehe!

The only reason I've been wondering what my cat is is because people always ask. They're amazed at his size. I assume he would be mixed, but he kinda reminds me of a grey and white maine ****.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful cat! He is huge!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gorgeous boy!! I had a giant DLH years ago, he was a stray rescue. I believed had may have had some maine **** in him due to his head structure, temperament, and size. Really wish I could gave seen his daddy!! 
Either way your cat is soooo pretty!!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is a purebred Norwegian Forest Cat

View attachment 58714


This is my Maddie

View attachment 58722


Coincidence? I think not.

Looks like you may have a Norwegian Forest Cat look a like.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Your cat is a very handsome DSH.


No way! DLH for sure!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like he might have a little Maine **** in 'im.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I agree with DLH. This cat looks nothing like a DSH at all. I also agree that he might have Maine **** in him, because he is so big. Maine Coons get huge.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Without papers, he is technically a moggy, or a domestic long hair, but he might well be a Coonie. Going by his size, body shape, face and personality, I would say that he is at least 50% Maine ****......


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel like I'm on an island with freakishly LARGE kitties  

I love the name kitkat!!! So cute. The cats......beautiful....I would love to hold and coddle one!!!although don't know long I'd be able to hold them


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My bad, I didn't open the pictures. A DLH.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

DLH. Only about 5% of cats are a purebred, and most purebreds only originated less than 100 years ago, and are made and sustained as a breed by man... they come about by finding a neat trait off the street, or cross breeding other purebreds (which at one point also came from off the street) ... in other words, _all cats_ colors, shapes, sizes and personalities originate from a regular domestic cat, not purebreds. Anything is possible within the general population, for the most part. Including a larger size.

I would also double check that your cat is not overweight by looking at a sizing chart. The long hair can be deceptive... too often people think since their cat is a "Maine ****" it should weigh more... but reality is many of these cats could lose a few pounds.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely a DLH, but it's possible there's Maine **** there somewhere because of his size, head shape and ears. Maine Coons are more common than a Norwegian Forest Cat or Siberian, and one of the most popular registered cats shown.....so it's possible he has some Maine **** there.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

He is a BIG boy!! regardless of his breeding...


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

What is your cat? Beautiful is what your cat is. I think that all cats are beautiful in their own loveable way.


----------

